# New Federal Police Branch



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There will be a new branch of the Federal Police inaugurated today, any thoughts? 

Inauguration of new Gendarmerie is tomorrow


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Thoughts: Mexico is such a corrupt nation, disbands and forms new police agencies on a regular basis over the years ... why should we think this new incarnation will be any different? The financial strength and ruthless / viscious methods of the criminal enterprises and terrorist groups is so strong ... until they're more effectively dealt with no law enforcement organization in the country can withstand their infiltration which renders them useless. I always hope for the better, but .....


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The "Gendarmerie" is the latest amusement to come down the pike and, now that this new federal policing forcé has finally come to fruition after some time devoted to "planning", it will soon fade into obscurity. Personally, I thought Peña Nieto´s notion of lowering the crime rate by not reporting most crimes was a more ingenious solution to the nation´s crime problems and just as effective. 

Follow-through is not a characteristic of Mexican federal, state or local remedial governmental actions to fight crime, corruption or support civility. One of my favorite memories is of that time a few years agom when the Guadalajara authorities decided to wipe out litter by strictly enforcing anti-littering laws and punishing miscreants severely. This was announced in the Guadalajara press with much fanfare and the first day of the new regime, some poor slob who failed to read the newspapers and who had been smoking and discarding cigarettes in the streets of Guadalajara most of his life was apprehended throwing a cigarette in the street in the city and was immediately arrested, had his photo taken to appear on the front pages or the Guadalajara press, substantially fined and thrown into the hoosegow for a time as if he were a common criminal. That was the last of that and the famous anti-litter campaign faded into obscurity never to be heard about again. 

If you want Mexican justice, note its application quickly before the latest solution disappears into the ether.


----------

